# Spot lighting stories!!



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

That stuff is fun. We went the other night in a friends feild cuz you can spotlight if its on private property and I took 5 yotes, 4 *****, and 7 rabits. One of the coyotes was almost albino. It had realy red eyes when we first saw it we thought it was an evil coyote. I shot him wit a 6mm and right when I shot antoher one poped outta the brush and came running straight for the truck even when we had the light on him. Finally he stopped and looked then took off the other way which I dropped him wit a second shot. Our Firend has baby sheep that they're eating and i'm planing to trap there. Also the wierdest thing i ever seen was When we first got there, there was a coyote standing out in the field and I had a howler. I barked about 3 times and he kinda started to bark back and came right for our truck. about 15 yeard away he caught scent and got nervous. I shot wit a .22 and missed 5 times and broke out the 6mm. He was about 500 yards and I aimed up quite a bit and BOOM.....dropped him dead in his tracks but I couldn't believe he cam so close to teh truck!! Kinda funny! Anyone been spotlight....let here about it!!!???


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry it's illegal here in ND


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

It's illegal in NoDak!! Dang that's a bummer....I love spotlighting, I only get out about once or twice a year but it is an awesome time to say the least! I'd much rather go out on a full moon in a pure white snow covered field, get them to get pretty close then blast them with the light and then give em hell!!! :beer:

zach


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

It's illegal in NoDak!! Dang that's a bummer....I love spotlighting, I only get out about once or twice a year but it is an awesome time to say the least! I'd much rather go out on a full moon in a pure white snow covered field, get them to get pretty close then blast them with the light and then give em hell!!! :beer:

zach


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Next time leave the light at home under those conditions and you would be amazed on how well you can see them with that full moon and new snow!!!! It's a lot of fun but those conditions don't come around much.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I've always wanted to go on a full moon when the snow is all drifted up and you can see for miles. But I am always afraid I will call up a mountain lion!! :evil:  I will pry do it this year out on some BLM where there are tons of coyotes. When we were at a lake out by there set up for ducks on opening morning we had a coyote come sit about 50 yards behind us and just yipped and barked and just made hell and we had no clue why. We had our truck parked down behind the dike and thought that he saw the truck and was trying the get down by there and was yippin at it. But boy if I had a 6mm, I could've busted him!!! I swear he sat there for 30 mins and didnt move. I even howled at him the best I culd with just my voice and it kinda worked he would look at us and would try to figure out what it was then start yippin again!! Pretty kool acually!


----------

